# Making a pouffe out of wood and old books



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

Dear Woodworkers,
After seeing a design i started copying one. I used only 4 straybars to keep it together. Thanks in advance for tips and thumbs up! Greetz Victor






Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------

